# Busy Day, frustrating but rewarding!



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

First up, the operating table










The Patients. 









The organs to donate! Hope Pro 2 Evo Disc Hubs, NoTubes ZTR Arch Disc Rims, DT Swiss Spokes Competition Stainless



















Switch the rotors, tyres and QR skewers from old to new and put in new Presta valve tubes



















Front wheel installed, I'm still not sure about the white. It's growing on me though!



















Then onto the rear, this is where the frustration set in. There was a spacer missing. Thanks to Ken Ellerker cycles!! Spacer donated for free 




























Jobs a good un'



















Then onto the Specialized. Put the wheels that were on the cube complete with swopping rotors over, cassette and thought sod it, new pads as well. Saw them in the toolbox!

This is the first time, since I've had it anyway, that the Hardrock has had matching wheels!! Oh, new tyres too, schwalbe City Jets





































Now, you see the scales? Well I did some weighing as I wanted to know exactly how much I was shedding.

The new front wheel, no skewer, rotor, tyre etc, 850g. The old one, 1050g. The new rear one complete with cassette, 1280g. The old one, 1580g! So that's 500g saved. Now it may not seem lot and, to be honest, I didn't think so myself. But then I weighed something 500g and then started spinning it round in a bag. That's some force in that!!!

So then I weighed the ones taken off the specialized. The front was 1200g. So that's 150g saved on the front and the rear, complete with tyre cassette everything, the one taken off was 3025g, the one off the Cube put on the specialized, complete, was 2775g. So all together a saving of 400g on the Specialized and better looking wheels too.

So in short, I've saved 500g off the wheels on the Cube and 400g off the wheels on the Specialized!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like a serious bit of kit.... nice work...



:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I NEED that park tool's tool kit as I seem to spend forever borrowing a colleagues tools!

hmm I get paid next week!!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice rims, let us know how you get on with them. I'm looking for a new set for my Kona.
I hope you haven't clamped the top tubes though, don't want to damage your frame.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Love your cube mate. How do you rate the rock shox recon on the cube?


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Your making me want a Cube


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

MattDuffy88 said:


> Nice rims, let us know how you get on with them. I'm looking for a new set for my Kona.
> I hope you haven't clamped the top tubes though, don't want to damage your frame.


No mate, it's just balanced there. When I use the seatpost it seems to want to tip to the side. So i just balance the bike up there and don't clamp down at all :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Love your cube mate. How do you rate the rock shox recon on the cube?


Seems fine to me. I'm pretty newish though to MTB'ing and not really tried any range of bikes/forks etc. I did have a problem with the remote lockout but I stripped and cleaned the assembly and it's fine now :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice gear :argie: Im guessing they arent from halfords?


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I saved 600 gram when I swapped to my Hope XC wheels and it's the best thing I've ever done. People hear you coming on the trails as well so move over!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I know, that bloody freewheel doesn't half rattle


----------

